# Males or Females More Aggressive?



## cassadee7

I know it really depends on the individual line and dog, etc, but overall would you say that males are more likely to have aggression issues than female, perhaps just due to the testosterone or the history of males fighting for dominance to win females?

If you had two pups from the same litter with equally good temperament testing, one male and one female, which would you choose to be around your small kids?

Does planning to spay/neuter affect which you'd choose?


----------



## Fodder

keeping in mind there are different types of aggression...

in regards to children - i havent found the sex of a dog to make a difference at all.
in regards to adults/strangers - i've found my females to be more protective of me, where are my males have been more territorial of the house, yard, truck.
in regards to other dogs - males have been easier aside from their bratty teenage boy phases. my females have been true







when they want to be.
in general - females mature faster, are easier to train, but can be moody. males seem to be a lot goofier... a challenge during certain years (training wise) but eventually settling.

either way, with small children i'd shoot for a mid range puppy... not dominant, but not to far in the other direction to where they could end up shy.

also, i have not found spaying/neutering to affect my dogs temperaments/personalities.


----------



## zyppi

agree... 

Males look more daunting, females do the job! What's new?









But seriously, if the dog has a good temperament and you commit to training, males and females are equally trustworthy around children.

My males have been more easy going, but I know my females would have protected my little ones with zest.


----------



## Kayla's Dad

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderkeeping in mind there are different types of aggression...
> ....
> in regards to other dogs - males have been easier aside from their bratty teenage boy phases. ....


Really? You mean it?


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: Everett54
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderkeeping in mind there are different types of aggression...
> ....
> in regards to other dogs - males have been easier aside from their bratty teenage boy phases. ....
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You mean it?
Click to expand...

as long as i'm still able to use this excuse for 3yr old Tilden (







)... then yes, i mean it, LOL!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Actually Camera said it very well. 

My males have always been more laidback and the females more serious minded. I personally prefer a female, that is just me. I am more serous minded myself and I figure that is why I prefer them. 

However, I currently have 2 males and a femal becasue I go the boy- girl- boy thing to avoid fighting females. Fighting females are much worse than fighting males. 

I think from just my experience, females may tend to be more leash reactive? At least with the exception of Max who is just a nery dog, my females have had more issue with leash reactivity. Anybody else notice that or maybe it is just me.

If you have another dog I would get opposite sex from the dog you have now.


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: KathyWActually Camera said it very well.


thanks











> Originally Posted By: KathyW Fighting females are much worse than fighting males.


definitely. males fight to prove who's tougher. females fight to the death (or try to). just think of coming between a mama lion and her cubs. ouch! 



> Originally Posted By: KathyW Anybody else notice that or maybe it is just me.


its actually the opposite for me. however Tilden, 3, is much more dog oriented, so he's prone to becoming excited and/or frustrated while on leash. Gia, 10, has never really been leash reactive... but if another dog comes too close and seems pushy or out of control, she'll hackle and growl.


----------



## middleofnowhere

The only difference I have noticed is my initial reaction. MY response is different to the male dogs than the female dogs. Other than that each of my dogs has been an individual.


----------



## HeidiW

I think the dog needs to be raised with small children from the start so they know and understand what they are. Also I think spaying the female will make her less grouchy and cranky certain times of the year so she will be happy all the time. I raised two females around newborns and toddlers, they were fantastic with them. 
I prefer females with small children but that is only becasue I did not have a males till now and my daughter are adults. He is agood but very protective in the outside world more so than my female.


----------



## Stephanie17s

I've also heard that females tend to be more protective of their person/people, while males are more protective of their home, etc. My pup is still a pup, so I can't give any personal insight yet


----------



## Fodder

...thought about it over night, and aggression aside - i'd get a female for a household with small kids just because training will be that much easier (in most cases). my female was more mature at 1yr then my male is at nearly 3yrs.


----------



## WiscTiger

I have 3 females and a male. I don't have kids but my when kids do come over and whant to play with a dog (supervised of course) I always pick my male, while he is the biggest he is the most gentle and caring of kids. Part of that was what I contribute to imprinting at the kennel where he was whelped (his lettermate left at 8 weeks and he was at the kennel until 16 weeks, only puppy and little girl who had health problems, so I swear when I got him he thought his name was "puppy don't bite") and part of it is genetics.

Val


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I have always found my males (like Val) have been so much better, tolerant, gentle with kids than my females. Not that my females have been bad with kids, they just never showed interest in them and would prefer not to interact with them.

My 'boyz', loved kids even tho I don't have any either..
Just my experience)


----------



## onyxena

My female is wonderful with kids. She is still rather young, almost two. She is soo gentle and sweet towards them, always taking care not to push them down or step on them. She is goofy alot, but nothing like my boy is! He is friendly towards kids lso, but doesn't seem to care or notice how big he is. He does try to not push our 4 yo daughter down but he is like a bull in a china shop! 
both are good with other dogs of all sizes. The male takes guarding the property rather seriously, while the girl could care less and has yet to bark at a stranger. She is also more concerned with her ranking among the three and will regularly enforce her dominace on our older mix breed. Not aggressively, but just to make sure. Wheras the male seems to feel no need to remind everyone that he is the strongest.


----------



## SunCzarina

> Originally Posted By: cassadee7If you had two pups from the same litter with equally good temperament testing, one male and one female, which would you choose to be around your small kids?


The female. They <usually> grow up earlier, they're smaller in stature, they listen well at a younger age, they tend to be more serious.

When my children were babies, I had Morgan (2 y/o female) and Luther (5 y/o male). Luther loved the kids, really adored them but it wasn't like Morgan was. She doted on these children, nothing they did as babies every upset her. Luther wasn't so gentle with them. There was a few instances where Luther knocked the baby over. Morgan would always go check the baby - getting there to kiss the baby before I could scoop them up and kiss their booboo. After she checked the baby, she'd go bite Luther for making the baby cry - usually made him cry.

Now, if you want to talk about aggression towards people outside the immediate circle of family & friends, I'd say my males have been more willing to give someone the benefit of the doubt about touching the baby. It took Morgan a couple of years before she'd let someone touch the baby without me first saying 'It's okay, be nice'. 

Otto (18months now) is growing very protective of my children, DD especially, and protective of the house/car. He's a very outgoing social dog as Luther was. He's not quite sure he wants people touching the children though.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Yep I would take the female.


----------



## TxRider

Just anecdotal, but the two GSD's that decided to agress me and bite were both males.

I really don't see much of a gender difference though, I have two females and they are polar opposites in about every way, protectiveness, territorial nature, aggression and fear.

I've known a lot of goofy friendly males, and psycho aggressive males as well.


----------



## gmcenroe

I don't have much experience with males. My female is great with kids in particular my 13 year old daughter, but she is also very protective. I swear she sleeps during the day and at night she is on the foot of my bed facing the door awake much of the night. She seems to know dog people because she is very happy to run up to a dog person and wag her tail, happily greeting them, whereas with some strangers she barks if they walk by the car. If I talk to the stranger then she is much more forgiving . She is happy to be around other dogs when she can, but I don't let her play with strangers. She definitely can have her good days and bad ones, can be moody.


----------



## KohleePiper

I don't have any kids but my neighbors have 4 kids....from 13 months to 11 years old. Diesel is so gentle with the kids...all of my females are scared and keep their distance. I think they just don't want to be bothered LOL....but Diesel lovessss the kids! 

However, when the kids are at our house and are using our pool...the girls step up to the plate. They get real nervous when the kids jump off the side of the pool and Kohlee likes the herd the kids to the steps/shallow end. LOL!


----------



## Clare

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderkeeping in mind there are different types of aggression...
> 
> in regards to children - i havent found the sex of a dog to make a difference at all.
> in regards to adults/strangers - i've found my females to be more protective of me, where are my males have been more territorial of the house, yard, truck.
> in regards to other dogs - males have been easier aside from their bratty teenage boy phases. my females have been true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when they want to be.
> in general - females mature faster, are easier to train, but can be moody. males seem to be a lot goofier... a challenge during certain years (training wise) but eventually settling.
> 
> either way, with small children i'd shoot for a mid range puppy... not dominant, but not to far in the other direction to where they could end up shy.
> 
> also, i have not found spaying/neutering to affect my dogs temperaments/personalities.


I have made the same observations with my female. They certainly can live up to their name!


----------



## lylas mummy

_*lyla seems to be really protective of my oh*_


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub

Stephanie17s said:


> I've also heard that females tend to be more protective of their person/people, while males are more protective of their home, etc.


I've noticed this too! my male is only 5 months old and people refuse to reach into my car. He barks and flips out any time someone comes to the door or in the driveway. However, when we walk by someone away from home, he tends to ignore them. Meanwhile, my female will not make a peep in the house or when some one walks by my car. But, when we are on a walk she will lean against me on the side closest to whoever is walking by (almost like blocking them from me) and if they make her uneasy she will pace in a certain way that shows you to look out. I have a feeling she would give her life for me if she had the chance.

Both dogs are perfect around the kids and even with the ear tugging and constant hugs, they always give kisses and lay beside them quietly. If they get fed up, they just walk away. If you raise your pup around your kids, he/she will be protective of them, and neither should be aggressive if the dogs are raised right with love and come from good lines, regardless of their sex.


----------

